# What size and type of nest box I am total newbie? ?



## Daisydoo (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi everyone Mook's home now finished (well almost!) And now has a lady friend from yesterday though he seem's uninterested. . .my question is what type of nest box do they need as there are lots and unsure of most suitable. I will not be breeding and have ordered some false eggs ready for if and when Mook's takes a shine to Pearl.
Please let me know so can order soon as possible. .


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Oh! That’s pretty! Basically all you need is a shelf with a top and sides, an open box, maybe with half of the front closed. Here are mine , of course you wouldn’t need as many.


----------



## Daisydoo (Mar 4, 2019)

Thankyou for replying ladygrey.It's such a minefield for me.Ah right so yours are different again. So basically as long it has a protected half they are all for same purpose . . Great.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Daisydoo said:


> Thankyou for replying ladygrey.It's such a minefield for me.Ah right so yours are different again. So basically as long it has a protected half they are all for same purpose . . Great.


Yes, pigeons natural nesting places are cubbies or holes in the side of a cliff. Domestic pigeons still like dark places to nest, just doesn’t have to be high on a cliff. You should get some fake eggs for hatch control though.


----------

